
Forecasting for Covid-19 has failed - elcritch
https://forecasters.org/blog/2020/06/14/forecasting-for-covid-19-has-failed/
======
elcritch
The article's breakdown of cause effect and failure modes in modeling is
applicable to other areas as well. IMHO, it's also a great discussion of
failures in scientific research in general.

